# Young free and single leccy thinking of moving to spain?



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi all

Its early days yet but I am thinking of relocating to spain. I am a self employed electrician and looking to get work there.

I have been many times on holiday and I know I wouldnt want to live and work in the south- just too damn hot! But what about inland or the north of Spain?

I can speak a bit of spanish and as I live in a small market town I would love to find somewhere similar and not be in a city. I wouldnt want to live in the Costas, Benidorm etc!

I understand the employment situation is not good atm but I am very resourcefull and "handy". I also work in the solar pv renewable sector, is there much oppurtunity in this area?

I am just looking for any advice on which area of spain is good and with a moderate, dry climate as I also do a lot of paragliding and the weather isnt the best for that over here.

Thanks in advance

Phil :thumb:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Work is very hard to come by in Spain right now and your electrical qualifications wont translate. As for areas, possibly the Canary Islands??? Good all year weather??? Maybe take a few fact finding trips?

Jo xxx


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Jo thanks for your help.

I was thinking of spending a few weeks or longer over there to get a feel for it. I was planning to sell my house anyway and use the money to rent somewhere? I have been to Tenerife and lanzarote is the job market in the duldrems there too?


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ideal weather would be low 20s and a bit of rain now and again, not like we get here in blighty!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Phil31 said:


> Ideal weather would be low 20s and a bit of rain now and again, not like we get here in blighty!



Not like Blighty, but the Canaries are a little less extreme than the mainland - warmer winters especially !!!

I think employment is a tiny weeny bit better in the Islands, but of course, the unemployed on the mainland will be after any extra jobs. But to be an electrician - if there was any work, you'd need to Homologise your qualifications, which isnt a quick process. If you were to start up as self employed, you would need to be autonomo - which is being discounted for a limited period I believe and would sort out your healthcare - however, I'm not sure there would be enough work????? I dont know, you'd need to have a serious look. Not only that, have you seen Spanish electrics???????? My husband is an electrician and he still recoils in horror at one of our rented houses. Part of the wiring was old speaker cable - he says (politely) that electrics in Spain is fundamentally different to that in the UK!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeh I don't think they have heard of any wiring regs! I'd like to live amongst the locals and see the "real Spain" it would be good for learning the language and explore the culture.
I'm not bothered about being near a beach , somewhere in the country but not to remote and not to city like either!

Are the price of houses expensive over there?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Phil31 said:


> Yeh I don't think they have heard of any wiring regs! I'd like to live amongst the locals and see the "real Spain" it would be good for learning the language and explore the culture.
> I'm not bothered about being near a beach , somewhere in the country but not to remote and not to city like either!
> 
> Are the price of houses expensive over there?



No, since the start of the recession in 2008, people stopped moving to and holidaying in Spain, so prices have fallen and the property market crashed - hence no jobs. Spain based its economy mainly on tourism/construction and when that slowed........ So, the building trade and related (that'll be you then!!) are the ones who are struggling and its been a knock on effect.

I wouldnt buy straight away (houses wont go up in price anytime soon), rent first, get a feel for the area and how things are done - but before you even do that, go and have a look at your employment prospects

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

To me it sounds like Cantabria and Asturias would be up your street. Unemployment is much less in the north than in the south, but it's still a lot worse than the UK, fewer English speakers to work with/ for and you still have the problem of your qualifications not being transferable.
However, being single = more flexibility. And you're young and you've got experience, albeit in another country.
Search North Spain/ northern Spain/ asturias and Cantabria here on the forum and you'll find info, videos and photos.
Why don't you look at these sites which ask for "volunteers" and see if you would fit in with any projects there. That way you get to test the waters, hopefully learn a bit more Spanish and get experience of Spanish ways of doing things

Workaway.info the site for free work exchange. Gap year volunteer for food and accommodation whilst travelling abroad.

Help Exchange: free volunteer work exchange abroad Australia New Zealand Canada Europe


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I swear you could win speed reading competitions Jojo.
Have you ever tried?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I swear you could win speed reading competitions Jojo.
> Have you ever tried?


 I'm quick when I want to be - I even saw your hysterically funny spelling mistake before you corrected it PMSL

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm quick when I want to be - I even saw your hysterically funny spelling mistake before you corrected it PMSL
> 
> Jo xxxx


Yes, even I had a little smirk when I read it, and I wrote it!!

Off to bed, up at 6:00 tomorrow:hurt:


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

*Don't sell your UK house*, rent it out for a year or so; don't burn your bridges and as house prices in the UK are going up you will make more in the end should you sell it eventually.

I think you could work as a spark in Spain (until and if your qualifications are recognised and you've probably completed courses out there) but...your work would need to be signed off as safe and up to standard by someone (Spanish more than likely) who has recognised qualifications IIRC. Your up against many thousands of qualified and out of work Spanish electricians so take a guess at who will get any jobs going?

Best of luck but please think hard and leave a door open for your return to the UK.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The first question to ask is - is your Spanish good enough to negotiate fluently with customers, suppliers, bureaucrats, and other tradesmen? Can you read Spanish legal documents and building regulations?

If not, don't even think about it. Any money you make will go on translators and interpreters.


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

bob_bob said:


> *Don't sell your UK house*, rent it out for a year or so; don't burn your bridges and as house prices in the UK are going up you will make more in the end should you sell it eventually.
> 
> I think you could work as a spark in Spain (until and if your qualifications are recognised and you've probably completed courses out there) but...your work would need to be signed off as safe and up to standard by someone (Spanish more than likely) who has recognised qualifications IIRC. Your up against many thousands of qualified and out of work Spanish electricians so take a guess at who will get any jobs going?
> 
> Best of luck but please think hard and leave a door open for your return to the UK.


I was planning to sell my house anyhow, I need a new project but I understand what you are saying.


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> The first question to ask is - is your Spanish good enough to negotiate fluently with customers, suppliers, bureaucrats, and other tradesmen? Can you read Spanish legal documents and building regulations?
> 
> If not, don't even think about it. Any money you make will go on translators and interpreters.


No, my spanish is very limited but I would not even think of coming over before learning the language better.


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for your advice amigos, much appreciated.

I think I would need to come over and see how it goes, do a bit of travelling to find the best place to live and work. The north of Spain might be the place, though Im not sure what kind of weather they have up there.

I read somewhere that if you want to mix with the locals and learn the language the best place to do that is around the Madrid region as they speak it "cleanly" - castelleno or something?


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Last time I was over there (burgos, pamplona, bilbao) they were building new roads and bridges everywhere! Is there still investment in this infrastructure or has that gone t**s up?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Phil31 said:


> Last time I was over there (burgos, pamplona, bilbao) they were building new roads and bridges everywhere! Is there still investment in this infrastructure or has that gone t**s up?


That was all done with EU money - it's dried up now because the banks need it more, apparently.

They are still investing in high speed rail though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Phil31 said:


> Last time I was over there (burgos, pamplona, bilbao) they were building new roads and bridges everywhere! Is there still investment in this infrastructure or has that gone t**s up?


... and of course, you now have the many construction workers, who are no longer constructing buildings, working on these projects - altho many have been shelved AFAIK

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Phil31 said:


> Last time I was over there (burgos, pamplona, bilbao) they were building new roads and bridges everywhere! Is there still investment in this infrastructure or has that gone t**s up?


I don't know when you were in that area, but Bilbao had project after project financed through various funds etc from the EU as Alcalaina said. There were the tram lines, redesigning of the riverside, the Guggenheim, the underground, the cultural space the Alohondiga, a facelift given to some central squares etc.
I've just seen that there's going to be some work done on the metro to be opened in 2016. Not sure if it's a new line or that an existing one will be made longer...


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Interesting. Im curious to how the locals feel about ex-pats living over there, especially in the more "off the beaten track" places? 

Are they easy to get on with, are they accepting, is making new friends a challange, things like that?

I've been looking at the TEFL courses and reading that becoming an english teacher maybe an option, mind you I don't think I could handle that - teaching a class full of screaming kids and in another country!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Phil31 said:


> Interesting. Im curious to how the locals feel about ex-pats living over there, especially in the more "off the beaten track" places?
> 
> Are they easy to get on with, are they accepting, is making new friends a challange, things like that?
> 
> I've been looking at the TEFL courses and reading that becoming an english teacher maybe an option, mind you I don't think I could handle that - teaching a class full of screaming kids and in another country!!


I live in a large town (not a holiday resort) which has foreign residents of many different nationalities, but not a large foreign community from any one country.

I've always found my Spanish neighbours very easy to get along with, they seem very accepting to me. It is definitely appreciated if incomers at least make the effort to learn Spanish, especially after they have been here for some time. I'm sure it must be very frustrating for them if their next door neighbours, after 5 years or more, are unable to communicate with them beyond "Hola", "Adios" and nods and smiles. 

Making new friends, as distinct from acquaintances, amongst the Spanish people I've met is a bit different. It seems, at least in my area, that most socialising at home is mainly confined to within their own extended families, and even people who have lived in the same street or next door to each other for donkey's years will stand at their doors and chat, but not go in and out of each other's houses. We've been invited to people's houses for drinks and tapas occasionally, but it's the exception rather than the rule. When you go somewhere regularly like a bar or the gym, people are always very chatty and friendly, I also see some who regularly use the same buses as I do and am always greeted like a long lost friend even if we last met 2 days ago!

We've found people very kind and generous too. If we've done a favour for somebody, lent some tools for example, there has always been a small gift brought along in return, and most of my Spanish neighbours are not at all well off.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Phil31 said:


> Interesting. Im curious to how the locals feel about ex-pats living over there, especially in the more "off the beaten track" places?
> 
> Are they easy to get on with, are they accepting, is making new friends a challange, things like that?
> 
> I've been looking at the TEFL courses and reading that becoming an english teacher maybe an option, mind you I don't think I could handle that - teaching a class full of screaming kids and in another country!!


I live in a village (pop. just under 5,000) and there are a few Brits, here at least one Dutch and one German. How they get on with the locals and vice-versa rather depends on their own attitudes. If they put up barriers and avoid the locals, then they will find a cool reception. On the other hand, if they are themselves open warm and friendly, they will get a similar response from the locals.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Phil31 said:


> Interesting. Im curious to how the locals feel about ex-pats living over there, especially in the more "off the beaten track" places?
> 
> Are they easy to get on with, are they accepting, is making new friends a challange, things like that?
> 
> I've been looking at the TEFL courses and reading that becoming an english teacher maybe an option, mind you I don't think I could handle that - teaching a class full of screaming kids and in another country!!


I live in a small village, pop. 1008, on the Costa del Sol.
It is difficult NOT to make Spanish friends, especially if you are unwell or have a dog!
One friend I met two years ago in the local doctor's waiting room. We got chatting then went and had a coffee. Afew weeks ago I met a Spanish couple whilst walking the dog. We got chatting, they invited me to lunch, we have a shared enthusiasm for peña flamenca so we go to juergas together...i belong to a couple of Spanish local voluntary groups and our neighbours of five years are good friends.
Ifyou speak Spanish, it's easy to make friends as people love to chat.


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

That sounds encouraging! I have been looking at the volunteering sites where you can stay with families and help worth various projects and things. Looks like a good way to settle in and also learn the language. I can speak a little Spanish but I wouldn't be able to have a conversation with a local, they talk so fast for starters!

I bought the roseta stone Spanish learning package a few years ago but didn't finish the course, I have now started it again. It's having the motivation and perseverance.

It's a great language though, one of the easier ones to learn. Not like German or Russian.


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh and when I can speakfluent Spanish I can ask a nice young Chica out for a cerveza lol!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Phil31 said:


> Oh and when I can speakfluent Spanish I can ask a nice young Chica out for a cerveza lol!


That should provide good motivation!

Round here, everyone talks to everyone. You can't pass someone on the street without exchanging a few words. When my partner goes out to walk the dog she disappears for ages and comes back saying she had to stop and talk with.....at least half a dozen people.

I really do recommend getting a dog. Our Little Azor, a very large and very cute Rhodesian Ridgeback, is areal babe magnet...well, people of both genders stop and ask about him...what breed, how old, can I stroke him, does he bite (yes, he's got teeth, but he won't biteyou, daft question) and so on...

We could make a fortune hiring him out to lonely singletons....


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

A bit different to back home then. I have a dog funnily enough but when I take her for walks you don't get many people making conversion, most of them have their heads stuck in their poxy mobile phones walking around like zombies.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

"Does your dog bite?" That question always makes me think of one of my favourite scenes that I saw as a kid. It's still one of my faves...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> That should provide good motivation!
> 
> Round here, everyone talks to everyone. You can't pass someone on the street without exchanging a few words. When my partner goes out to walk the dog she disappears for ages and comes back saying she had to stop and talk with.....at least half a dozen people.
> 
> ...


When I come across youngsters (or even older people) and they are wary of going near either of our two, I usually say "No te precocupes, no comen, niños crudos. Sin embargo, si estás cocinado... " "Don't worry, they don't eat raw children. However, if you were cooked..."


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Phil31 said:


> Oh and when I can speakfluent Spanish I can ask a nice young Chica out for a cerveza lol!


It's the absolute best way to perfect your Spanish. 
I speak from experience. 

Also to note: being in a relationship where you communicate in your non-native language is just *that* much more difficult.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Phil31 said:


> Interesting. Im curious to how the locals feel about ex-pats living over there, especially in the more "off the beaten track" places?
> 
> Are they easy to get on with, are they accepting, is making new friends a challange, things like that?
> 
> I've been looking at the TEFL courses and reading that becoming an english teacher maybe an option, mind you I don't think I could handle that - teaching a class full of screaming kids and in another country!!


It all depends on *you.* If you are open and willing to try anything, you'll probably have no problem. .

I live in north-central Spain, in a town of around 190 people. People here are great, and nobody has really said anything about the fact that I'm "from away." 

Regarding teaching, it's probably your best bet. You would likely have to legalize (_homolgar_) your qualifications which would be a nightmare.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Phil31 said:


> Oh and when I can speakfluent Spanish I can ask a nice young Chica out for a cerveza lol!


Have enough cervezas and they'll all look like _"nice young chicas"_


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Have enough cervezas and they'll all look like _"nice young chicas"_




... and you'll believe you're speaking ALL foreign languages perfectly.


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

elenetxu said:


> It all depends on *you.* If you are open and willing to try anything, you'll probably have no problem. .
> 
> I live in north-central Spain, in a town of around 190 people. People here are great, and nobody has really said anything about the fact that I'm "from away."
> 
> Regarding teaching, it's probably your best bet. You would likely have to legalize (_homolgar_) your qualifications which would be a nightmare.


Oh I'll talk to anyone, as long as they are approachable! Do you live in Castilla y Leon region or something like that? I have been researching the Spanish climate and from what I have read the North, from the Pyranees across the Basque country to the NW is pretty wet and cloudy.

The centre is a continental climate with high temps and cold winters and the South and East is a meditaranean climate.

Its hard to know where to start looking, Its a very big country with very diverse weather!


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

As I do paragliding it would be good to be near Peadrahita?? I think that is north -central?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Phil31 said:


> As I do paragliding it would be good to be near Peadrahita?? I think that is north -central?


You will find that in lots of places where there is high ground.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Phil31 said:


> As I do paragliding it would be good to be near Peadrahita?? I think that is north -central?


Piedrahita??
It's a small in the middle of nowhere type place with about 2500 inhabitants in Avila and it's boiling hot in the summer!!
Google paragliding Piedrhita and smthing comes up!
Went there many years ago to watch a medieval jousting competition in their fiestas


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Phil31 said:


> Oh I'll talk to anyone, as long as they are approachable! Do you live in Castilla y Leon region or something like that? I have been researching the Spanish climate and from what I have read the North, from the Pyranees across the Basque country to the NW is pretty wet and cloudy.
> 
> The centre is a continental climate with high temps and cold winters and the South and East is a meditaranean climate.
> 
> Its hard to know where to start looking, Its a very big country with very diverse weather!


I live in Cantabria. It's *very* rainy here. However, that's why it's so green!


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

If and when I did make the move would it be better to buy a car over there LHD obviously, or bring my own car over? I did a driving holiday a few years back and took a camper van over all the way to Madrid.

What are the prices like for cars over there? From what I saw, most of them were 'beaten up' with panels denting in or scratched to hell! I know spanish drivers are, lets say, enthusiastic and don't really look after their motors? Thats how I viewed it anyway?


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh and whats fuel prices like?

Cheers.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Phil, fuel prices and lots of other prices vary depending on where you are in Spain. Here's a cost of living site that's really awesome. I used this to help pick where to live in Spain when I move there. 

Right near the top under the logos (like Facebook) is a "select city" with a drop-down menu for you to pick where you want to see the prices. A little lower down from the logos, you can select whatever currency you're comfortable with that makes sense to you - pounds I would assume. I hope this helps you out.

Cost of Living in Spain. Prices in Spain.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Phil31 said:


> Oh and whats fuel prices like?
> 
> Cheers.


We're currently paying 1.30 euros per litre for diesel. They seem to be very much more reactive here with prices changing almost every day (up or down).


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

1.25 in Cantabria.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

there's a link in the FAQs sticky thread for petrol prices nationwide


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

€1.26 diesel but often fuel prices are cheaper on Mondays.

w.r.t. cars, the scratches and dents are often not so much down to poor driving as the narrow, tight corners in some places. Second hand vehicles here are more expensive in UK but will not have been subject to anything like the same amount (if any) salt on the roads in winter. Many Spaniards have at least two vehicles - a good, fairly new posh one for going out in and at least one workhorse. Many will be, on average much older than you will be used to. In our street 40% of the vehicles are more than 14 years old (the registration format changed in 2000 from one or more letters to indicate province/organisation, four digits followed by one or two letters to the national registration which comprises four digits followed by three letters) and our car which we changed last year to a 2008 model is one of the newer ones. My recommendation (for what it is worth) is to look around the area in which you hope to live and see which/what type of vehicle is the most common - this will probably be the most suitable vehicle for the area; then go to the main dealer for that type/brand of vehicle and see what is on offer (be aware that "Arthur Daley" has branches in Spain and will rip you off even more easily in Spain than in UK).


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info, diesel here is £1.35/36, it has gone down over the last few wees it was around £1.39!!

I seem to remember there being lots of older cars around when I was there, I see what youre saying about there being lots of narrow roads and tight parking, though its like that here in some small towns and villages, especially up the valleys!

So there are many 'boyce' style car dealers around then?

Excellent forum btw, glad I joined.

What would we do without the interweb a!


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Costs me £80 to fill up me van.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Phil31 said:


> If and when I did make the move would it be better to buy a car over there LHD obviously, or bring my own car over? I did a driving holiday a few years back and took a camper van over all the way to Madrid.
> 
> What are the prices like for cars over there? From what I saw, most of them were 'beaten up' with panels denting in or scratched to hell! I know spanish drivers are, lets say, enthusiastic and don't really look after their motors? Thats how I viewed it anyway?


My advice that if your own car is worth less than about £2,500 it's not worth bringing it over. The procedures needed to re-register it are mindblowingly complex (you'll need a gestor) and could easily cost you €1,000, including new headlamps.

Most cars here (including ours) are covered in dents and scratches. It's not just the steep narrow roads - it's the parking techniques. Many times I have watched people reverse-park using their bumpers to tell them when to stop. Our neighbour has a towbar on the back of his car, we can match our dents to it! People don't use their indicators, and don't look before pulling out onto a main road. Prang city!

But because of the climate down here there is no rust, so we just live with the dents and scratches.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> My advice that if your own car is worth less than about £2,500 it's not worth bringing it over. The procedures needed to re-register it are mindblowingly complex (you'll need a gestor) and could easily cost you €1,000, including new headlamps.
> 
> Most cars here (including ours) are covered in dents and scratches. It's not just the steep narrow roads - it's the parking techniques. Many times I have watched people reverse-park using their bumpers to tell them when to stop. Our neighbour has a towbar on the back of his car, we can match our dents to it! People don't use their indicators, and don't look before pulling out onto a main road. Prang city!
> 
> But because of the climate down here there is no rust, so we just live with the dents and scratches.


All of that is so true. A huge truck backed into our LR Discovery,smashed the lights, left a dent..probably didn't know he'd done it. Then some idiot drove into the rear, smashed bumper, fog lamp and reflector..and drove off with much damage to his puny vehicle.
We discussed having scratches and dents seen to when the necessary repairs are being done but that very day I scraped the wheel arches on some bollards parking and we thought' Why bother?' 
In the UK we had 'good' cars we kept like new..had them valeted, polished, perfumed..the Disco smells of wet dogs and cava...a bottle got smashed...


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> My advice that if your own car is worth less than about £2,500 it's not worth bringing it over. The procedures needed to re-register it are mindblowingly complex (you'll need a gestor) and could easily cost you €1,000, including new headlamps.
> 
> Most cars here (including ours) are covered in dents and scratches. It's not just the steep narrow roads - it's the parking techniques. Many times I have watched people reverse-park using their bumpers to tell them when to stop. Our neighbour has a towbar on the back of his car, we can match our dents to it! People don't use their indicators, and don't look before pulling out onto a main road. Prang city!
> 
> But because of the climate down here there is no rust, so we just live with the dents and scratches.


Most times I've watched folks parking in Spain, it is so much a case of using the bumpers to judge when to stop it's more a case of using the bumpers to make the space big enough!

I haven't read all of this thread so apologies if I'm saying something that has been covered already, but I noticed some talk of working as an English teacher. Ss long as you know you won't earn very much, especially compared to a full time sparkle in the UK.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Phil, I haven't the time to read all the posts about your ill thought-out move to Spain. Spain needs another Electrician, Beautician, Hairdresser, unofficial airport run driver, etc like Ireland needs the Recession to last another twenty years.

You have a snowball's chance in hell of making it a successful venture. The odds are stacked against you:- You don't speak fluent Spanish. You know little or nothing about Spain. The Spanish 'official' self employed system for non nationals is almost unnavigable. Add in the Safety Laws for electrics and Spanish Taxes and suddenly you need a solicitor, accountant and customers who do not need you.

The current situation for even Live Wires in Spain is negative. Wait for a few phases of years. Come down to earth and adapt a neutral view. You need Spain like a square pin plug needs a round socket.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leper said:


> Hi Phil, I haven't the time to read all the posts about your ill thought-out move to Spain. Spain needs another Electrician, Beautician, Hairdresser, unofficial airport run driver, etc like Ireland needs the Recession to last another twenty years.
> 
> You have a snowball's chance in hell of making it a successful venture. The odds are stacked against you:- You don't speak fluent Spanish. You know little or nothing about Spain. The Spanish 'official' self employed system for non nationals is almost unnavigable. Add in the Safety Laws for electrics and Spanish Taxes and suddenly you need a solicitor, accountant and customers who do not need you.
> 
> The current situation for even Live Wires in Spain is negative. Wait for a few phases of years. Come down to earth and adapt a neutral view. You need Spain like a square pin plug needs a round socket.


I agree, I think you are right. But my view is that youngish people with no families could give it ago, as long as they have nothing to lose in the UK and can pick up again when they go back as they surely will.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> ..the Disco smells of wet dogs and cava...a bottle got smashed...


Ha ha, ours smelled of Pedro Jiménez sherry for weeks after a not-quite-empty bottle tipped over on the way to the bottle bank.

The wing mirrors are used as a beauty parlour by a flock of sparrows so it's permanently covered in birdsh1t. 

But it gets us from A to B and that's what matters.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I didn't use to think like that in the UK about my cars but I do now. And viewed objectively, it's a much more sensible mindset...
As the Scriptures say:' Lay up not thy treasures on earth where moth and rust doth corrupt..'
Well, maybe not rust here in Spain..but I have one big problem with moths. I'm going to open a new thread on it later as I need help...


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Leper said:


> Hi Phil, I haven't the time to read all the posts about your ill thought-out move to Spain.  Spain needs another Electrician, Beautician, Hairdresser, unofficial airport run driver, etc like Ireland needs the Recession to last another twenty years.
> 
> You have a snowball's chance in hell of making it a successful venture. The odds are stacked against you:- You don't speak fluent Spanish. You know little or nothing about Spain. The Spanish 'official' self employed system for non nationals is almost unnavigable. Add in the Safety Laws for electrics and Spanish Taxes and suddenly you need a solicitor, accountant and customers who do not need you.
> 
> The current situation for even Live Wires in Spain is negative. Wait for a few phases of years. Come down to earth and adapt a neutral view. You need Spain like a square pin plug needs a round socket.


With respect if you had read all my posts I said that I was 'thinking about the move' and I would not do it without firstly learning the language sufficiently and I would never make a rash decision.

I am the type of person to research these things, this is why I am on this forum and spending lots of time reading from the internet.

I was liking the idea of volunteering work, that way I could spend time in Spain with different people/locations and help them with whatever and learn the language. I am very open minded- I have nothing to lose as I have no dependants and I'm self employed back home.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Phil, I noticed earlier in the thread that you said you're using Rosetta Stone to learn Spanish. I've bought it myself, and intend to load and start it next week. How do you like the course?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Phil31 said:


> With respect if you had read all my posts I said that I was 'thinking about the move' and I would not do it without firstly learning the language sufficiently and I would never make a rash decision.
> 
> I am the type of person to research these things, this is why I am on this forum and spending lots of time reading from the internet.
> 
> I was liking the idea of volunteering work, that way I could spend time in Spain with different people/locations and help them with whatever and learn the language. I am very open minded- I have nothing to lose as I have no dependants and I'm self employed back home.


If you are here more than 90 days you will be deemed a resident and have to register as such. For that you will have to show a regular income of €650 per month and/or capital of €6500 both in a Spanish bank account. In addition, you will have to show that you have healthcare provision. Have you worked out how you are going to be able to meet those requirements? Until you can meet them, you may as well forget all about it for the foreseeable future. Sorry, I know it is tough, but the situation shows no chance of improving in the near future and it is better to put your aspirations to one side until you are able to meet those basic requirements, which, incidentally, are usually the bare minimum - different ACs have different requirements, but the foregoing is normally the minimum.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Phil31 said:


> With respect if you had read all my posts I said that I was 'thinking about the move' and I would not do it without firstly learning the language sufficiently and I would never make a rash decision.
> 
> I am the type of person to research these things, this is why I am on this forum and spending lots of time reading from the internet.
> 
> I was liking the idea of volunteering work, that way I could spend time in Spain with different people/locations and help them with whatever and learn the language. I am very open minded- I have nothing to lose as I have no dependants and I'm self employed back home.


Hi Phil, No disrespect from me. I give advice as I see would be advice. It would be very easy for me to say nothing and let the Gullible be Gullibled.

I have seen too many taking the leap into the unknown only to be nailed into the ground within a short period of time and with no room for retreat. I have even seen people leaving Spain with huge debts following them. Even the Spanish are leaving.

This is not the time to start anything in Spain other than a holiday. The Spanish largely do not have the fight in them to emerge from the current recession. They are blaming everybody except themselves and expect the EU to bail them out. I'm talking loosely now and no doubt somebody from the richness of Barcelona or such like will take offence and inform us that they will endure and emerge. Most straight thinking people on the Costas know better and we see the recession getting worse and worse almost on a weekly basis.

So, I wish you the best of luck with your planning and I hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Phil31 said:


> With respect if you had read all my posts I said that I was 'thinking about the move' and I would not do it without firstly learning the language sufficiently and I would never make a rash decision.
> 
> I am the type of person to research these things, this is why I am on this forum and spending lots of time reading from the internet.
> 
> I was liking the idea of volunteering work, that way I could spend time in Spain with different people/locations and help them with whatever and learn the language. I am very open minded- I have nothing to lose as I have no dependants and I'm self employed back home.



I agree - if you cant do it when you're young, free and single then when can you!! Go for it, dont burn your UK bridges, but certainly have a good look around

Jo xxx


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

May I suggest that you save up a bit of cash, sling a tent in the back of a car (mechanically good but visually challenged) and spend 3 months over here, maybe stay in two different places and see how things work (or not). After 3 months you can go home and decide if you can make a go of it here or not.


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Phil, I noticed earlier in the thread that you said you're using Rosetta Stone to learn Spanish. I've bought it myself, and intend to load and start it next week. How do you like the course?


Hi, I've only just started using it again but it seems ok. I bought it a few years ago but did'nt finish the course - I have level 2 and I think the base program is version 3.

Its easy to use and a bit of fun (important imo when learning a language) but also takes some getting used to as there is no translations , its all in spanish. I've noticed sometimes you can guess what the answers are as if you know part of the phrase you can match it with the pictures!

I will persevere though as it cost me a lot of money back when I bought it! I will keep you updated.


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> May I suggest that you save up a bit of cash, sling a tent in the back of a car (mechanically good but visually challenged) and spend 3 months over here, maybe stay in two different places and see how things work (or not). After 3 months you can go home and decide if you can make a go of it here or not.


Not a bad idea that, though does the 'mechanically good but visually challenged' also apply to me?!


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Leper said:


> Hi Phil, No disrespect from me. I give advice as I see would be advice. It would be very easy for me to say nothing and let the Gullible be Gullibled.
> 
> I have seen too many taking the leap into the unknown only to be nailed into the ground within a short period of time and with no room for retreat. I have even seen people leaving Spain with huge debts following them. Even the Spanish are leaving.
> 
> ...


I appreciate it is tough and maybe I will prove you wrong - who knows! I havent had the best start in life work wise, I started my business up AND bought my house in 2007 just before the credit crunch, but I'm still in business, have my house (negative equity and all) and have little if any debt.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Phil31 said:


> Hi, I've only just started using it again but it seems ok. I bought it a few years ago but did'nt finish the course - I have level 2 and I think the base program is version 3.
> 
> Its easy to use and a bit of fun (important imo when learning a language) but also takes some getting used to as there is no translations , its all in spanish. I've noticed sometimes you can guess what the answers are as if you know part of the phrase you can match it with the pictures!
> 
> I will persevere though as it cost me a lot of money back when I bought it! I will keep you updated.


Phil, thanks for the feedback on Rosetta Stone. Now I'm looking forward to it even more. I'm hoping it's fun. Like Mary Poppins said, "A spoon full of sugar helps the medicine go down."  

This is the version I bought. Is yours the same? Amazon.com: Rosetta Stone Spanish (Spain) Level 1-5 Set: Software

I got a really swanky headset with mine. Did you?


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Phil, thanks for the feedback on Rosetta Stone. Now I'm looking forward to it even more. I'm hoping it's fun. Like Mary Poppins said, "A spoon full of sugar helps the medicine go down."
> 
> This is the version I bought. Is yours the same? Amazon.com: Rosetta Stone Spanish (Spain) Level 1-5 Set: Software
> 
> I got a really swanky headset with mine. Did you?


Yeh pretty much the same although I've got level 2. I got a headset too don't forget to turn the volume right down it almost blew my ear drums when I used it!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Phil31 said:


> Yeh pretty much the same although I've got level 2. I got a headset too don't forget to turn the volume right down it almost blew my ear drums when I used it!


That's great that we're doing the same program. I'll be starting level 1 next week. Thanks for the tip to save my eardrums.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Phil31 said:


> I appreciate it is tough and maybe I will prove you wrong - who knows! I havent had the best start in life work wise, I started my business up AND bought my house in 2007 just before the credit crunch, but I'm still in business, have my house (negative equity and all) and have little if any debt.
> :fingerscrossed:


Phil, stay in the UK, clear your remaining debts, don't sell the house just rent it out. This means your young, single, debt free and a roof to go back to if needed and you can 'afford' to give it a go in Spain. I can't stress how vital it is that you have a back door to the UK to come back to. If you sell up now, go to Spain and it all goes breast shape you will have a steep hill to climb if you want another mortgage given the large deposits needed these days.

If your a qualified spark then to be honest I'd say look at Canada, New Zealand or Australia if you really want to move; your chances of finding well paid work are high in all three. Having a common language is very helpful and your qualifications stand a better chance of being recognised or if you need to do some training you'll have no language problems.

Spain at the moment is for those with a comfortable pension/income.


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

bob_bob said:


> Phil, stay in the UK, clear your remaining debts, don't sell the house just rent it out. This means your young, single, debt free and a roof to go back to if needed and you can 'afford' to give it a go in Spain. I can't stress how vital it is that you have a back door to the UK to come back to. If you sell up now, go to Spawn and it all goes breast shape you will have a steep hill to climb if you want another mortgage given the large deposits needed these days.
> 
> If your a qualified spark then to be honest I'd say look at Canada, New Zealand or Australia if you really want to move; your chances of finding well paid work are high in all three. Having a common language is very helpful and your qualifications stand a better chance of being recognised or if you need to do some training you'll have no language problems.
> 
> Spain at the moment is for those with a comfortable pension/income.


I did think about oz but it's such a long way off if I changed my mind or didn't like it! I don't think it's all plain sailing over there from what I've read and the cost of living is high. Also being a lover of history and culture I think I would miss that.

It can take up to 2 years to get the visa work permit and you have to jump through hoops apparently. By the time I get there the boom might be over and I world of spent hundreds on application fees.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Phil, you really seem to do great research. Do you mind my asking what your motive is to be moving away from the UK? Perhaps that might help people advise you as to where to go within Spain - or elsewhere. It seems to me you've got it 'made in the shade' in the UK, so I don't understand from what you've written why you'd want to leave the UK. Of course you don't have to answer, if you don't want to.  Or is it one of the situations where you can tell me, but then you'd have to shoot me?


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Phil, you really seem to do great research. Do you mind my asking what your motive is to be moving away from the UK? Perhaps that might help people advise you as to where to go within Spain - or elsewhere. It seems to me you've got it 'made in the shade' in the UK, so I don't understand from what you've written why you'd want to leave the UK. Of course you don't have to answer, if you don't want to. Or is it one of the situations where you can tell me, but then you'd have to shoot me?


1. The weather (just had the wettest winter on record)
2. The 'chav culture'
3. The overcrowdedness (is that a word )
4. The 'follow the herd' mentality
5. The PC
6. The celebrity culture
7. The stuffyness
8. The weather 

Though there are a few things I like

1.The countryside
2. BBC programmes
3. Fish and Chips
4. The history
5. Marmite!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Phil31 said:


> *1. The weather (just had the wettest winter on record)
> 2. The 'chav culture'
> 3. The overcrowdedness (is that a word )
> 4. The 'follow the herd' mentality
> ...



Do you truly think these things will be better here? 

_1. The weather (just had the wettest winter on record)
2. The 'chav culture'
3. The overcrowdedness (is that a word )
4. The 'follow the herd' mentality
5. The PC
6. The celebrity culture
7. The stuffyness
8. The weather _

1. You talked about the north of Spain. Know why it's so green? 
2. chonis / poligoneros - look 'em up
3. Ok. You've got me there. 
4. There's a whole lot of keeping up with the Joneses going on in the cities. 
5. _Ni tanto, ni tan poco._ I can't deal with the racism here. 
6. La Duquesa de Alba. Belen Esteban. Kiko Rivera - and all the _futbolistas._ Celeb "culture" is alive and well here too. 
7. Depending on where you are, you will find it too. 
8. It gets mighty wet and grey here. 


Any time someone back home comments: "Spain! That's so cool!" I reply that I have the same problems they do - just in a different language.


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

I did mention North spain but I doubt I would go there with the weather you have - it was just a thought. Like I said I wouldnt want to live in a city or even close tbo. I hate football so that would probably get on my ****. 

Where abouts in Northern Spain do you live?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Phil31 said:


> I did think about oz but it's such a long way off if I changed my mind or didn't like it! I don't think it's all plain sailing over there from what I've read and the cost of living is high. Also being a lover of history and culture I think I would miss that.
> 
> It can take up to 2 years to get the visa work permit and you have to jump through hoops apparently. By the time I get there the boom might be over and I world of spent hundreds on application fees.


Check Phil, I lost some of my nursing team team to Australia and it was pretty quick, my nephew went to NZ in about four months. The cost of living is higher in Australia and NZ but it depends upon where you live (house prices) but you get paid well. 

You still have to work so your going to be splashing out on rent or mortgage wherever you go and whilst houses to rent or buy in Spain are as cheap as chips (for the next few years at least) this will be reflected in what you earn.

Be honest, in Spain odds are you won't work as a sparky, at best you'll end up working for a few €'s an hour in a bar and coming back to the UK with no home and mighty peed off with the world in general, do yourself a favour and go somewhere you speak the language and your skills will be rewarded.....that ain't Spain young man.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Phil31 said:


> 1. The weather (just had the wettest winter on record)
> 2. The 'chav culture'
> 3. The overcrowdedness (is that a word )
> 4. The 'follow the herd' mentality
> ...


Your 'hate' eight you can avoid here in Spain because there is more space and more opportunities to do so. I don't like those things either. The weather, of course, we have less control over - it can get very cold a very wet and extremely hot but you can do a bit of planning by not moving to an area where the extremes are more likely to occur, for example you wouldn't have moved to the North of Scotland if you wanted to avoid cold winters, etc. so the same here where temperatures can vary with altitude as much as latitude - Andújar and Córdoba both 50-100 kms away and further north can have temperatures 7-8° hotter than here because they are at only about 100m altitude whereas we are at 720m. 

Your likes are here and waiting. 

There is a wide range of countryside, not the same as UK but a wide range nevertheless ranging from verdant green to desert, from lush oases to bleak mountain tops.
You can watch the BBC - I watch very little TV but I was watching BBC4 last night, a programme on Chemistry - excellent.
F&C - going down to Fuengirola tomorrow and will have the best f&C on the south coast. 
History - here, it goes back to before the UK's and has been much more colourful although, at times, not very idyllic.
Marmite is on our shopping list for tomorrow!

It is all down to research and planning although, I fear the employment situation will not be easy at all.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

You can't take someone else's opinion as gospel for what one sees as "cold and wet" another sees as pleasant and cool. Spain is a BIG country from small Mediterranean fishing village, big cities, vast fields of corn, mountains. Fish and chips? would that be using fresh caught Atlantic in the north or fresh caught Med in the east or from Africa in ports of the South or cod dried salted from Newfoundland. Get your a**e over here and have a look around, make up your own mind just DO NOT GET A ONE WAY TICKET. Websites like Couchsurfing are a good introduction to the local population in an area and will help keep you away from the "little britain whinge-o-matic" part of the expat community.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

What excellent lists, Phil. I'm really impressed by people's responses. I don't know enough about Wales or Spain to advise you one way or the other.

I have three lists in having decided to move from Canada to Spain. The first two you've done:
1. What I don't like about Canada (some of which is Spain too, and some isn't).
2. What I like about Canada (some of which is in Spain too, and some isn't).
3. What I like about Spain.

You say you've travelled to Spain. Have you considered doing list #3?

Do you live in the city now in Wales? Or the country? If you live in the city, perhaps you could consider country life there in Wales?

The nice thing about this forum is, quite frankly, we really don't care what you do your life, so we're completely impartial to your decision. We're not salespeople, friends or family. Also, the advice is free. 

The drawback to giving you advice is we don't know you. We only have what you write to go by in giving advice.

Going by what you write, you seem like a stable guy and someone who is hard working and doesn't fly by the seat of his pants. I get this from the following... You've shown you do research. You own a house and you're self-employed. You're virtually debt free. You're a licenced electrician. All of those things come with planning and hard work. 

So based on seeing you as such, perhaps you might want to take notice of what people are advising you regarding employment in Spain. So what if the culture and history are fantastic, if you can't afford to experience the culture and history? So what if the climate is perfect, if you can't put food in your mouth? So what if the cost of living is low, if you can't afford to buy clothing or put a roof over your head?

You have the luxury of the Internet to do research, which you do well, in being able to make decisions without giving up all that you have worked so hard for in Wales. So have you researched what it would mean to be an electrician in Spain? Here are some things I can think of off the top of my head that you may want to research on the Internet without losing anything in Wales:
-What are the licensing requirements of electricians?
-What is the Spanish language of electricians?
-Are electricians unionised?
-What is the pay scale for electricians?
-What is the employment percentage of electricians?
-What is the employment percentage of electricians living in the countryside?

I hope that helps.


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> What excellent lists, Phil. I'm really impressed by people's responses. I don't know enough about Wales or Spain to advise you one way or the other.
> 
> I have three lists in having decided to move from Canada to Spain. The first two you've done:
> 1. What I don't like about Canada (some of which is Spain too, and some isn't).
> ...


After all of the great advice I have given up the idea of trying to find a job as an electrician! Thats not to say I have given up the idea of spending a couple of months there.

NoI don't live in a city, its a small market town where I'm at. I've always wanted to be able to speak spanish and that is one reason why I would move there. Yes I have been to the mainland many times and also all of the Islands Ibiza, Mallorca, Lanzarote, Tenerife etc.

My uncle owned a villa in Lanzarote that I stayed in and then he moved to Salobrena? So what attracts me is obviously the weather but the wide open space, the diversity, the lifestyle, pace of life...

I visited Barcelona and that was amazing, especially seeing the Le segrada familia. I am fascinated by historic buildings especially castles ( there are loads around my home town) I went to Coca castle and that blew me away! And the weird thing was there was nobody else there! 

I agree if you can't find a job then all of these things are irrelevant but you have to take risks in life I suppose. It's just a PITA its the wrong place at the wrong time!

Alas Klar.
bodegones una perra


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Phil31 said:


> After all of the great advice I have given up the idea of trying to find a job as an electrician! Thats not to say I have given up the idea of spending a couple of months there.
> 
> NoI don't live in a city, its a small market town where I'm at. I've always wanted to be able to speak spanish and that is one reason why I would move there. Yes I have been to the mainland many times and also all of the Islands Ibiza, Mallorca, Lanzarote, Tenerife etc.
> 
> ...


Noson Da


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Phil31 said:


> After all of the great advice I have given up the idea of trying to find a job as an electrician! Thats not to say I have given up the idea of spending a couple of months there.
> 
> NoI don't live in a city, its a small market town where I'm at. I've always wanted to be able to speak spanish and that is one reason why I would move there. Yes I have been to the mainland many times and also all of the Islands Ibiza, Mallorca, Lanzarote, Tenerife etc.
> 
> ...


I really like that post. Nil desperandum. You'll get to Spain.

If we could afford it, Sandra and I would employ you as a kind of handyman cum houseboy. You have a sense of humour that appeals to me plus you are useful..you have manly skills!!
You'd be perfectly safe with us on the grounds of our age and sexual orientation...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Phil, I love your why you like Spain list. It's beautiful. That's what I call a heart list. I relate. 

Yes, sometimes taking risks is good, but risks that aren't too risky. The trick is to strike a balance. But that's just one gal's opinion.

Just because Plan A isn't feasible or is too risky (now), doesn't rule out a Plan B. What about what someone else suggested - renting out your place in Wales for a while, while you go gallivanting around Spain, soaking up its beauty to your core? 

Or there may be another Plan B that comes to mind?


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Noson Da


nadolig llawen a blwyddyn newydd dda

Thats about my lot!


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I really like that post. Nil desperandum. You'll get to Spain.
> 
> If we could afford it, Sandra and I would employ you as a kind of handyman cum houseboy. You have a sense of humour that appeals to me plus you are useful..you have manly skills!!
> You'd be perfectly safe with us on the grounds of our age and sexual orientation...


Great, I'll get my coat!


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Phil, I love your why you like Spain list. It's beautiful. That's what I call a heart list. I relate.
> 
> Yes, sometimes taking risks is good, but risks that aren't too risky. The trick is to strike a balance. But that's just one gal's opinion.
> 
> ...


Yeh renting my house out is something for me to think about. I think demand for rentals is high atm so it shouldn't be a problem. I take it I could stay in Spain for 90 days as a tourist before being thrown out?

How much money would I need do you think to live on in that time?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Phil31 said:


> After all of the great advice I have given up the idea of trying to find a job as an electrician! Thats not to say I have given up the idea of spending a couple of months there.
> 
> NoI don't live in a city, its a small market town where I'm at. I've always wanted to be able to speak spanish and that is one reason why I would move there. Yes I have been to the mainland many times and also all of the Islands Ibiza, Mallorca, Lanzarote, Tenerife etc.
> 
> ...


Coca castle - well worth the visit, isn't it?
PS mrypg9 and perfectly safe? I have a feeling that they are two concepts that don't really go together, so ...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Phil31 said:


> Yeh renting my house out is something for me to think about. I think demand for rentals is high atm so it shouldn't be a problem. I take it I could stay in Spain for 90 days as a tourist before being thrown out?
> 
> How much money would I need do you think to live on in that time?


The regulations about a Brit staying in Spain I will leave to the more knowledgeable forum members.

I think I gave you the cost of living site for Spain, but in case I didn't, here it is: Cost of Living in Spain. Prices in Spain.

Just to say, you don't have to give up on Plan A. This can be a long-term plan. Owning a house and getting your electrician's licence in Wales, you know that some plans are long term and some are short term. In the short term you can have Plan B, in which you rent your house where you have built equity to fund your travels to Spain. To work towards Plan A (a move to Spain), you can learn Spanish by visiting Spain now and by doing your Rosetta Stone now. You can look into perhaps get your electrician's licence through an online course. Or, since you're a handyman, there may be another licence that appeals to you.


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Be cautious about predicting how long it will take you to "learn Spanish". I've been learning for nearly 30 years and I'm still learning. To be able to work to a reasonable standard will probably take years, not months


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey Phil. I was looking online for some info and stumbled on this website that looks like the British Embassy in Madrid - I'm not sure. It has loads of info for Brits in Spain. I hope you like this. Have a great day! 

http://www.gov.uk/government/world/organisations/british-embassy-madrid


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky; said:


> PS mrypg9 and perfectly safe? I have a feeling that they are two concepts that don't really go together, so ...


Depends, true....but I can safely say that he could shut his eyes without fear of molestation


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Depends, true....but I can safely say that he could shut his eyes without fear of molestation


What makes you think you're not irresistible and safe from molestation?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

:boom


AllHeart said:


> What makes you think you're not irresistible and safe from molestation?


Have you seen my photos?? One I used as an avatar upset PW so much I changed it..for one of my dog....


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> :boom
> 
> have you seen my photos?? One i used as an avatar upset pw so much i changed it..for one of my dog....


lol!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> :boom
> 
> Have you seen my photos?? One I used as an avatar upset PW so much I changed it..for one of my dog....


It's a true story folks!

Although you have to admit, that was *not* a good photo of yourself Mary...
I liked the one of you asleep under the tree in your garden with a book in your hand.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's a true story folks!
> 
> Although you have to admit, that was *not* a good photo of yourself Mary...
> I liked the one of you asleep under the tree in your garden with a book in your hand.


Good picture, bad picture...? Isn't this conversation all irrelevant without asking Phil himself? Phil never said what he's into.


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

Are me ears burning? If you give me board and lodge, find me a job, do my laundry and fill the fridge with San Miguel you can molest me to your hearts content - though your oh might get jealous.

I'll let you sleep on it.....


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Phil31 said:


> Are me ears burning? If you give me board and lodge, find me a job, do my laundry and fill the fridge with San Miguel you can molest me to your hearts content - though your oh might get jealous.
> 
> I'll let you sleep on it.....


Phil, my guess is Mary will say no, but I'll leave that answer up to Mary.

However, you may have some other takers. Perhaps you can post in the subforum "Spain classifieds." A yes would answer all your dreams for Plan A and Plan B.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Phil31 said:


> Are me ears burning? If you give me board and lodge, find me a job, do my laundry and fill the fridge with San Miguel you can molest me to your hearts content - though your oh might get jealous.
> 
> I'll let you sleep on it.....


Does that offer include car maintenance and pol cleaning??


----------



## Phil31 (Apr 6, 2014)

You have a pol in your house? Can't he/she clean themselves dirty ******s.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Phil, typo or no typo, I'd say that's still a really sweet offer. I'd stay in negotiations if I were you. If not, you're not made of the tough stuff required to compete in the current Spanish job market.


----------

